# Boston Symphony Orchestra flute player takes equal pay fight to court



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

The title says it all. The article (4th of July) is here:

http://www.bostonherald.com/news/lo...a_flute_player_takes_equal_pay_fight_to_court


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2018)

I hope it won't be anything as difficult as what Abbie Conant went through.


----------

